# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Galicia Costa >  Brandariz

## hatori

En el río Ulla, aguas abajo de la presa de Portodemouros se encuentra la de Brandariz, puesta en servicio en 2009. Algunas fotos:


Saludos desde Ourense

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buenas imágenes, gracias por ellas, ya tenemos otra presa más... :Wink: 

Eso son dos buenos vanos y lo demás es tontería... :EEK!:  :Big Grin: 

Por lo que veo en la primera imagen, el entorno debe ser precioso  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------


## hatori

Los vanos miden 17 m. de ancho cada uno. Y la zona es muy bonita, algo apartada.

Saludos desde ourense

----------


## ben-amar

Bonitas fotos y bonito paisaje. 
El hecho de que esté apartada la liberará de los restos (en gran parte) que dejen los que la visiten.  :Smile: 
Muy bien integrada en el entorno :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Por lo que se vé, debes estar allí mismo para verla, no creo que se vea una vez te retires.
Un saludo, hatori, gracias.
PD: parece que hoy has estado de ruta :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pedazos de aliviaderos superiores que tiene esta pequeña presa, en las que conozco las pequeñas tienen más aliviaderos de labio fijo o más grandes, que las presas que son más grandes. una duda: ¿Eso que nos muestras en la ultima foto, que son ascensores? :Confused: . Saludos :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Eso que nos muestras en la ultima foto, que son ascensores?


Si no me equivoco...son ataguías de bloqueo de embocadura para las tuberías de la central. Estas se colocan cuando se quiere interrumpir totalmente el paso del agua hacia las turbinas por si hay que hacer alguna reparación  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

A vale la duda aclarada. Bueno hatori un error lo tiene cualquiera no?, al final se termina uno convirtiendo en el bufón haciendo comentarios así :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, a mi se ocorrió que siendo un paraje natural y apartado como dijiste digo: habrán puesto un mirado con ascensores para ver la presa por el otro lado jejejejeje. No sería mala idea que pusieran alguno. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

